# Over next week



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

ok getting loads of calls from agents. Told it is going crazy there again? Shouldn't ret first need t put down deposit quick..but I've stated. No! As we have already spent 3 years fighting courts to get back some of our money from 7 years ago. And took an offer. So we refuse to be pushed. We will move to Spain, either buy, rent. But can it really be like it was years ago? How can they be doing so many new builds? When they have houses which nobody has never lived in what is technically new? That is a bit worrying because are they making the same mistakes? Which comes to mind??? Will it all crash again????:juggle:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Tammy,

I'm in Javea and I can see that nice apartments in the good locations are going quite quickly. But no, you do not need to rush. Unless you want a home in a specific place (couple of miles radius) then there is plenty of choice and it is still possible to find a good home at a good price. Do not be rushed, the lizards (sorry, estate agents) will spin any old bollocks to get you to part with your cash.

In my view it won't crash again because any recovery will be short-lived in the majority of places. There simply isn't enough demand to soak up all the excess availability.

It's a very different market in different locations. If you want to live in expatland (holiday home territory) 2 - 10 miles from the coast in a small apartment on a complex that's deserted most of the year, you can buy cheaply. If you want to live overlooking a marina in a smart resort, it's going to cost you. If you want a finca 40 miles from the coast you're going to be able to buy more land than you can see from any one position, for a very low price. Hardly surprising, Spain is a big place.

Once again, DO NOT RUSH, there is no need.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It really depends where you're looking in Spain - some parts are still not picking up yet.

Don't be pushed!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Agents have been claiming things are picking up for the last few years. Take anything they say with a pinch of salt. The areas I know still have the same properties on the market they have had for years even the ones that appear to be bargains. Sales may have improved but not noticeably so. Take a look at the property websites, some villages half the homes are on sale. It's going to be a buyers market for at least a few years.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I have seen houses selling locally to expats and that hasn't happened for a long time ! 

But dont be pushed , it is still a buyers market !!

Which area are you looking at ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi 
We are lookin any where that's easy to Alicante or Murcia airports. Staying La Zenia this time. Also think it wise not to to be far from a state hospital, as some health issues and will be there in our dotage...hopefully? So looking at properties either slightly inland by say 20 mins or close to coast. Getting excited now about coming over


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Tammydog said:


> Hi
> We are lookin any where that's easy to Alicante or Murcia airports. Staying La Zenia this time. Also think it wise not to to be far from a state hospital, as some health issues and will be there in our dotage...hopefully? So looking at properties either slightly inland by say 20 mins or close to coast. Getting excited now about coming over


Hi I know la Zenia 

in fact we may be heading over there this afternoon my wife and daughter love the shopping centre there 

We live quite near Alicante city in a small pottery village called Agost , it is away from the main stream expat areas like Torrevieja , but still close to every thing like air port , city and coast 

Are you looking to live on an urbanisation , semi rural or in the City ?

Cheers Tony


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds nice... We will check it out. Thanks


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Tony just checked Agost...looks beautiful, but sadly think we need an easy life now. It seems to be very large plots. We don't want lots of garden anymore. Just a nice easy to maintain house and garden for us know. But would have jumped at some of the villas for sale in your village when we were younger with the children. Lovely Spanish village it seems. Going to pay a visit for the pottery.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Tammy 

Yes campo plots can be quite large , we have 6000m but to be honest we only use about 2000m as garden the rest is a bit wild !!

We went to La Zenia today ( the dreaded primark visit ) the weather was great at first , but we caught a thunder storm on the way home !

The Agost pottery's are worth a visit , at the end of the main street on the left before the cemetery you will find Emili Boix , he is a fantastic potter and it is great to see him at work ,

Ps Thursday is market day

Also a bit before his work shop you will find the bodega where you can taste wine from huge barrels.

Enjoy your house hunting trip , hope you find a nice property !!!

Cheers Tony


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds good to me especially the wine tasting. Shame for hubby tho...driver. Thanks think we might go on Thursday as not doing viewings.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> ok getting loads of calls from agents. Told it is going crazy there again? Shouldn't ret first need t put down deposit quick..but I've stated. No! As we have already spent 3 years fighting courts to get back some of our money from 7 years ago. And took an offer. So we refuse to be pushed. We will move to Spain, either buy, rent. But can it really be like it was years ago? How can they be doing so many new builds? When they have houses which nobody has never lived in what is technically new? That is a bit worrying because are they making the same mistakes? Which comes to mind??? Will it all crash again????:juggle:


According to latest stats property sales were down 1.9% in February. Just have to decide who to believe.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Or up by 15.5%, depending on the source.

House sales up 15.5% in February | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> But can it really be like it was years ago? How can they be doing so many new builds? When they have houses which nobody has never lived in what is technically new? That is a bit worrying because are they making the same mistakes? Which comes to mind??? Will it all crash again????:juggle:


I wrote something about this some days ago, I can't remember where though.
I think Spain is making some of the same mistakes again. Builders are cranking it up once more, and everyone's crowing about the tourism figures. 
As far as the construction goes I can't see how it can possibly be good for the country in reality when as you say, there are so many houses already. How many? Well according to this article an excess of around _*a million and a half*_!! 
¿Cuántas casas sobran en España? Hoy en día, más de un millón y medio. Noticias de Vivienda
However, I think all those who were going to be ruined by the collapse of the building trade have been ruined already. Maybe the people who are coming in now are "fresh meat" or more likely going in for a second round. Also one of the main reasons for so much disaster was the lending process and people being given (and accepting) 100% or even 100%+++ mortgages. That is something that I don't think is going to be repeated.

With tourism it seems to me it should be a "make hay while the sun shines" policy. While the pound and the euro have a favourable rate of exchange for the Brits, then the Brits will be here. The problem is the lack of a plan B for when things go wrong again. The tourists trade is great, but there needs to be investment in other areas so that there isn't a reliance on it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't finish off my thoughts about the building. I meant to end by saying I don't think it's a positive move for the nation to start building again and I think it will all end in trouble once again, but I trust that not in the same magnitude and when is difficult to say. A couple of years, ten, twenty?? I suppose it will depend on what else is happening and at what rate the building goes on.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Hear! hear! You see what I mean. But think we will still take our chances. But Euro will crash after the election I think??? But going to take a chance with that in mind. Weather buying or renting it may go from villa to apartment? But still I'm hoping will be a relaxed life in the warmth. Health problems won't go away for us but least we get to live a life we both desire for as long as whatever? So looking forward to our new life&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Just say they are building loads in UK as well.But it is so needed. And the government Re giving lot on incentives for first. Time buyer... Need to do that in Spain or the market. Does not move?but coming over no matter


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Meant the pound will crash against the euro.sorry trying to work with both in my head.. Not so easy..so much going on with selling ,packing ,visiting Spain and the economy, Euro ect.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> Just say they are building loads in UK as well.But it is so needed. And the government Re giving lot on incentives for first. Time buyer... Need to do that in Spain or the market. Does not move?but coming over no matter


Oh, I'm not saying this to put you off!
What we're saying here will likely not affect you at all.
And even if it did I don't think the situation in Spain will get worse or much worse generally speaking than it is now. I just don't think it's going to recover as quickly as politicians would like us to believe. Other long term effects I think will be a greater divide between the haves and the have nots, and the younger generations having lower expectations than we did...

Good Luck and enjoy yourself when you come over!


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Same in UK though. My son ad in there 30s and probably never own home?


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you looked at Campoverde yet?


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

No not yet? But may do while we're over this next week. Why is it nice?


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Welshduo just realised have checked it out and it is meant to be hilly. So not suitable for Hubby. But will be looking at areas around Torre de la horrada which is close by but coastal.


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Tammydog said:


> Welshduo just realised have checked it out and it is meant to be hilly. So not suitable for Hubby. But will be looking at areas around Torre de la horrada which is close by but coastal.


 yes it is a bit hilly but worth you looking. Torre is lovely but very busy in summer and quiet in winter.l Lots of new houses going up there at the moment


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. All really helpful. Lots to check out? Be there almost this time tomorrow. 
Quick question... Will we need coats or will fleeces but enough. Never been over in April. Getting excited now all packed.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Tammydog said:


> Thanks for the feedback. All really helpful. Lots to check out? Be there almost this time tomorrow.
> Quick question... Will we need coats or will fleeces but enough. Never been over in April. Getting excited now all packed.


Hi Tammy

Its been hot today . tee shirt weather , but it can still be changeable, so a jumper for the evening would be useful !

have a great trip 

Tony


----------

